# Breeding Guppies



## hoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i Was thinking about breeding guppies for feeders for my piranha and i was wondering what the bare essentials are for doing this? I have a small plastic 5 gallon tank i could use but do i still need everything that a normal tank would need like filters, heaters, and air pumps?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hoyt said:


> i Was thinking about breeding guppies for feeders for my piranha and i was wondering what the bare essentials are for doing this? I have a small plastic 5 gallon tank i could use but do i still need everything that a normal tank would need like filters, heaters, and air pumps?


something liek a 10-20g tank with a heater and a hob filter with a sponge over the intake would be good. I probably wouldnt put any substrate but payby add some larger pieces of decor for any fry to hide in.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

remember to always keep your p on a wide variety diet to make their colors and personality pop, o and health


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

As has been said just make sure you have plenty of areas for the fry to hide in.

They will be fine without a heater if you keep them in a warm area but if they get too cold they won't reproduce very rapidly. You'll need a sponge filter and that's about it.

Don't forget that they are a brackish water species naturally so adding a little salt won't do them any harm and will prevent alot of freshwater diseases and parasites that could be passed on to your Piranha.


----------



## hoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

ok. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah just listen to everyones advice above







Thats how I raised my mollies and guppies together. I had them in a 10gal with a large bundle of hornwort floating on the surface and raised the temp up to 28. After a few days there were babies everywhere hiding amongst the the drift wood and in the plants. The hornwort seems to work the best for my breeding, grows extremely fast and really heathy providing a lot of oxygen and microbes for the fry to feed off of. Good luck man best wishes.


----------

